# 55 Gallon TopFin Tank Drilling Question



## JohnVI (May 1, 2013)

So,
When I started down this long journey that's still going I had acquired a marine land tank in 55gllon size. Forward up to now and this tank is not happening. Even after using an exacto knife in the sides, re-caulking it, you still see calcium deposits in the corners. In addition, the glass has a haze to it that wont go away, nothing works and even a razor blade cant get it looking good..

So i bought what my funds could allow, a top fin 55gallon from pet smart..Please before you all tell me how Crappy of a tank it is, have a heart...I think the entire tank is tempered frekin glass so i cant drill it..

I wanted to know "Can I still build a successful and awesome Terrarium even if I cant drill the tank"?

I bought the damn bulkheads, diamond drill bits, etc...But screwed now and cant use them..

I'm worried everything is just side tracked now, so looking for guidance as to anyone else that has done great builds, without drilling the tank, but maybe drilling glass tops, etc...

Thanks in advance


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Don't get discouraged! I have a few tanks that had real bad calcium deposits. Even after using CLR and a razor blade I still can't get it off. I did the best I could and continued with the build. Actually with the tank so humid I really don't see the calcium thay much. It is a bit of a bummer but in the end my tanks have turned out pretty nice. Also go real slow when drilling and use oil or water to cool the bit. The sides shouldn't be tempered.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a 55 that was in the same shape. It took lots of vinegar and lemon and razor blades to get this tank up. I diddent drill a hole to drain. I created a pond like area that I can siphon from. Don't get discouraged. Maybe u can trade the mucky 55 to someone for something


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

What makes you think the entire tank is tempered? Have you tried testing it?
How to tell if glass is tempered.

Also, I had a 45 gallon tank that I didnt drill and I was able to make a pretty nice setup out of it until I decided to get something with a different footprint. As Mordoria said, design it with a small pool of water in one corner where you can siphon water out. With aquariums it is also helpful to set up a fan to keep the front glass clear since you wont have passive airflow to help like you would in an exo terra/zoomed/custom viv.


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

I think out of all my tanks (5 of them) only one of them is drilled. my exos mostly have water features so I can double the pump up as a bilge pump and attach and extra hose to it and pump some water out, that or I take a pvc pipe and GS it into the background (like a giant log) that goes all the way to my false bottom, then I just stick my shop vac in it and suck out any water I want (Usually once every 4 months). The only tank drilled was a 20L that was built Horizontal and it was high up on my rack so I drilled it to make draining easier.  Drilling tanks is not a requirement by any means.. just a nicety. and If you don't want that 55 I'll take it


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I just setup a 40g breeder and instead of leaveing it top opening I flipped it on its side horizontally to make it front opening. Basicly the same way you set up a vert but horizontal. This allowed me to drill the bottom of the front so one day if I want I can return the tank to its upright normal way with no hole and I didnt have to worry about tempered glass and it makes viewing and access much easier.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Tempering glass is expensive. They won't do it if they don't have to. On a 55 gallon tank, they don't have to, except for the bottom pane. Furthermore, tempering glass adds distortions. Go look at your patio door from a sharp angle and you'll see these distortions. For these reasons, Tempered glass is generally reserved for the bottom pane.


----------



## JohnVI (May 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I'm got to use the trick Carola1115 posted to see if the sides are tempered. Thank you for this, also the positive feedback. I got a tad discouraged as I see a overwhelming volume of talent on this site, and everything I do, I tend to want to do it "over the top", that's what you get for reading "The 4 hour chef".....

So here is what I'm thinking, let me know your thoughts.

If the sides are tempered, I plan to get glass 1/8" custom cut for each side of the aquarium top, extending out just to about a few inches from the front which will give me a opening along the front. I will then place my full screen steel lid on top to cover it up and prevent egress exit. I can then get custom pieces of outdoor carpet cut which will never get mold (think bedug covers used in trucks) to cover any needed open vent space. this will allow fresh airflow in and out while still keeping humidity in. I will have a true sectioned fish side, so it will stay humid and I'm fine adding any water every other week if/when needed..

Thoughts on this...

Once again, thanks for the feedback, much appreciated.


----------



## JohnVI (May 1, 2013)

Also, I forgot to read a BIG ORANGE Sticker on the bottom of the tank..

"All panels are made from tempered glass, do not attempt to drill"

Well.....

I think im keeping it, not only because it was $140, but I kind like the very light tint tempered glass gives...


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Look up how to make custom screens. It's better then using a full screen top AND glass. The screen/glass combo can really cut down your light penetration. The screen will reduce the light output by HALF!! What I did was I made a 1" screen opening (from a tutorial on Dendro)then I have a 4" piece of glass, then a hinge, then more glass. It allows me to have a screen and access the top o the tank. I did a bunch of research and this was the best method.


----------

